# Should I...?



## Eolith (Jan 11, 2006)

My dad and I ran an aquarium together a while ago, but we had to give the fish away later on. I loved the fish, and I'd like to start another aquarium, but I'm a touch tentative. My dad refuses to help me, so if I do start a tank, it'll be on my own. I'm not sure if I can do it all on my lonesome. If I do start another aquarium I need to figure out the size of the tank, the type of fish I'll get and etc. Any suggestions on this?

I also need to get a bit more of a feel for what kind of commitment this'll be if I _do_ decide to do this. I'm not in a huge hurry. I want to figure out if this is really what I want to do before I plunge into anything obliviously. Also, I'm on a bit of a budget. Fortunately, we still have an aquarium and some of the supplies. I'll need to buy a stand though, and I've seen them get pretty pricey...


----------



## ruhorserider (Jun 10, 2005)

How big is your tank? What kind of water you have (hardness, pH) all of that will effect what kind of fish you can keep. And of course what do you want to keep. I started with guppies/platies/mollies and swordtails. That was a nice tank to have at the beginning. They all are pretty hardy (had less luck with mollies), but then I moved to a place with harder water, and didn't seem to have as much luck there. So I'd say water chemestry is important. You can also check out some aquarium books from library-that will give you a general idea on what you can/want to do. Good luck.


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

Well, the very first thing you need to do is to read. I know it sounds like alot and there is information all over the place and you want specific answers, but I promise you that within these forums you will have many of them answered and then some, if you read. I just joined yesterday, but before I registered I scoured the forums first and finally decided this is the kind of community I wanted to be a part of, not because I felt they would take me through everything step-by-step, but because I felt they would provide a vast wealth of information and resources for me to get my feet wet again. 

so, with that, I am going to do something unorthodox and provide links here _outside_ of the forums. I do not speak for anyone but myself here, but I think these will help you with the questions you have. The forums will be a great supplement to them as well  

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/pfk/pages/browse.php?section=stuff

http://s.webring.com/hub?ring=aq

http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/Plains/3515/main.htm

http://www.theaquariumshop.co.uk/fishkeeping-beginners-t-1.html

I hope these help and good luck 

p.s.

as with any pet, there are regular time committments and $ invested for their basic needs and to keep them happy and healthy - the return you get far exceeds any investment, however. So if you do not think you will be able to devote much time nor much $ either wait or start smaller. The fact that you already have a tank and some supplies is a great start


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

lochness, I agree with absolutely everything you have said. I would say Fishforums.com BEFORE you read any books tho


----------



## Eolith (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I know that the fish require some kind of commitment, but it'll make it easier just that they don't require human socialization and time outside of the tank. Hehe. Tell me if I'm wrong, but once you have everything equalized and stable, all you really need do is make sure that they're all fed and that the tank is cleaned now and again... and mess around with the plants and so on.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Eolith said:


> Tell me if I'm wrong, but once you have everything equalized and stable, all you really need do is make sure that they're all fed and that the tank is cleaned now and again...
> 
> A properly set up 10-20 gal. aquarium will require 5-10 min. a day and another hour or so once a week, but if you get involved in the hobby, you will spend much more time than that. If you don't enjoy it as a hobby, you probably don't want to do it at all.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

Eolith said:


> Thanks for the info. I know that the fish require some kind of commitment, but it'll make it easier just that they don't require human socialization and time outside of the tank. Hehe. Tell me if I'm wrong, but once you have everything equalized and stable, all you really need do is make sure that they're all fed and that the tank is cleaned now and again... and mess around with the plants and so on.


 you will need to do water changes around once a week/2 weeks, depending on how many fish you have and filtration, and all kinds of other factors, but besides that. its pretty easy going, feed em, (get a timer for the light so you dont even have to turn it on/off)


----------



## Eolith (Jan 11, 2006)

I enjoy fish... I just worry that my work will get in the way of their care. From what I've been able to find though, it doesn't sound like that's the case.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Fish are fun, or at least they're supposed to be. If they aren't fun, then you're doing something wrong. If you're having fun, though, then you won't mind "working" the tank at all.

My advice is to set up the tank from the very start to be as maintenance-free as possible. Good water, small fishes, extra filters, and lots of plants will all be big helps. The first thing you need, though, is information, and if you don't want to buy some books, then at least go to your local library and read some. The more you know, the more you can learn.

Welcome to FishForums, and welcome back to fishkeeping!


----------

